# anyone have a Graco anglehead fail?



## Rick456 (Jul 7, 2011)

has anyone had a graco (or AMS) anglehead fail? In our case, the acorn nut blew out, causing paint injection injury as painter adjusted the angle, Thanks!---rdh456


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Not to that extent. Hope no limb is lost from the injection. I have just had them leak.


----------



## Rick456 (Jul 7, 2011)

thanks--I think small leaks are usual (around the threads) and can be fixed by cleaning and tightening, but this looks like the tip of the acorn nut was hit or damaged (it is a prominent edge so it will take the hit whenever attached to a spray wand)--thanks again---rdh


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Rick456 said:


> has anyone had a graco (or AMS) anglehead fail? In our case, the acorn nut blew out, causing paint injection injury as painter adjusted the angle, Thanks!---rdh456


Never adjust when the unit is pressurized. I never swivel a tip base when there's pressure in it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Never adjust when the unit is pressurized. I never swivel a tip base when there's pressure in it.


That's what I thought too, I got this picture of a painter adjusting the swivel while spraying. How do you do that anyway?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> That's what I thought too, I got this picture of a painter adjusting the swivel while spraying. How do you do that anyway?


Have to have very long arms :whistling2: 


I always make all adjustments, even tip changes with no pressure. One mistake and you can lose a finger, or worse.


----------

